# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Show Up!: Lucid dreaming with CocoRosie - Weekly Alibi

## Dream Guide Team

*Show Up!: Lucid dreaming with CocoRosie**Weekly Alibi*Many of CocoRosie's nonlinear, free-association-style songs arise organically, as the band tries to work from a state which is similar to *lucid dreaming*. *...**and more »*

----------

